# November Photography Competition - Sign



## Sweet FA (Nov 4, 2013)

This month’s competition is  'Sign'. I've had a look at previous themes and I don't think we've had it before. Also it's hopefully broad enough - definitions here and here which might get the juices flowing...

Entries:

· It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
· Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
· Last entry at midnight 30th November 2013
· Only use pictures you photographed yourself
· If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did 
· Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

· 1st December 2013 to midnight on December 3rd.
· Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
· Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
· 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
· It is the responsibility of the theme setter to count up the votes
· The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme.


----------



## albionism (Nov 4, 2013)

Bar Sign


----------



## albionism (Nov 4, 2013)

Sign Of The Times


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2013)

1. Broken sex shop sign, Charing Cross Road.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2013)

2. NHS protest, London


----------



## clicker (Nov 5, 2013)

1. Carnaby.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 5, 2013)

1 - Clear Vision Opticians, Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2013)

Am a bit behind updating the previous months archive pages. Will get onto it shortly...

Nice theme this


----------



## hiccup (Nov 5, 2013)

1) The writing's on the window:


----------



## clicker (Nov 5, 2013)

2. Soho


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2013)

1. Bar



Albi by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2013)

2. Chaudronnerie



Albi by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 5, 2013)

3. Our Sons - Menswear



Our Sons - Menswear by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 5, 2013)

RoyReed said:


> 3. Our Sons - Menswear
> 
> 
> 
> Our Sons - Menswear by RoyReed, on Flickr



That is so spooky, i just snapped that the other day but wasn't happy with the pic or the fact i had left the date stamp on.


----------



## albionism (Nov 7, 2013)

Stop...


----------



## albionism (Nov 7, 2013)

Editor, with your blessing, may i use your "Fuck The Fucking Fuckers" as
my cover photo on Facebook?


----------



## albionism (Nov 8, 2013)

Alright, i'll take that as a yes then!


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2013)

albionism said:


> Alright, i'll take that as a yes then!


You need to tag him otherwise he might not see it.

editor


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 9, 2013)

My first entry:

"Off Reading"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)

1. Frances Chan


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)

2. Young Teen


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 9, 2013)

3. Ucluelet Liquor Store


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 10, 2013)

Keep The Faith
 

Probably posted it before, so sorry if I have. 35mm black and white film. Scanned negative via a light table and digital camera. "Cleaned up" via Photoshop - contrasted and sharpened it so the sign was legible. Taken on Commonwealth Ave, near Kenmore Station, facing Fenway Park, Boston Massachusetts.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 10, 2013)

abe11825 said:


> Keep The Faith


That's ace 

Can you post your pictures bigger? I know I can click on them but it'd be a shame if they got lost in the thread iyswim.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> That's ace
> 
> Can you post your pictures bigger? I know I can click on them but it'd be a shame if they got lost in the thread iyswim.



Cheers! 

This help? 

 

(I hope making it bigger will only count as a repost, not as a second entry)


----------



## clicker (Nov 10, 2013)

Hungerford bridge.


----------



## abe11825 (Nov 10, 2013)

#2 photo:

"You are not in Soho; therefore you get something similar - '_Style'"_
 

Same deal as the Keep The Faith photo - scanned negative via DSLR, Photoshop for clarity. I know it's grainy and I didn't edit out a lot of the noise, but I think it adds to it. This shot was in the same area as the first picture


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 10, 2013)

Climate Signs


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 10, 2013)

Brighton Memorial


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 10, 2013)

Jesus Saves


----------



## weltweit (Nov 10, 2013)

Blimey, only the 10th of the month and already 30 posts / images... good choice of subject Sweet FA !
The only decent sign photo I have was already entered into a comp, shame !!


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 10, 2013)

1. Great North Run


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 10, 2013)

2nd Entry:

"Dyslectronic"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 11, 2013)

1. Sam Cam


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2013)

end of an era


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 11, 2013)

old sign


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2013)

1 - Footpath


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2013)

2 - Max speed 30


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2013)

3 - R. & W. Paul LTD


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2013)

1. Modern Football


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 12, 2013)

My third entry:

"Admonition"


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 13, 2013)

Onket said:


> 1. Modern Football


*dislike*


----------



## albionism (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, they are cracking down on "Active Support" bays over here. Shame.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 13, 2013)

i remember when terraces were terraces

#sobs


----------



## Onket (Nov 14, 2013)

Pretty sure that was taken at the new Wembley. Says it all, really.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Some great entries above.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 15, 2013)

_DSC02471560 by simbojono, on Flickr




China by simbojono, on Flickr


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 15, 2013)

2. Hog Roast & Fries


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 16, 2013)

F#*k the Rules

Olympus XA2 compact 35mm camera.
Ilford HP5 Plus film, developed in ID11


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 16, 2013)

This a port channel marker - a sign of sorts.

Nexus 4 phone, no editing or fx. Newtown Creek, Isle of Wight, dawn, couple of weeks ago


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 17, 2013)

Dawn in Leytonstone


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2013)

2. Red sky at night


----------



## Onket (Nov 17, 2013)

3. Red sky in the morning


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2013)

My last entry:

3. Coney Island at night.


----------



## johey (Nov 19, 2013)

Above a urinal near the Chinese border with Afghanistan, a Chinglish version of an age old problem - asking gents to stand a little closer so as to prevent "spillage"


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 19, 2013)

1. PICKLES


----------



## Onket (Nov 19, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> 1. PICKLES



I've seen that somewhere. Is it Borough-ish? Off Union Street? Near there?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 19, 2013)

Onket said:


> I've seen that somewhere. Is it Borough-ish? Off Union Street? Near there?


It's somewhere around there. I went to a shop on London Road near SBU on Saturday and then wandered around for a bit - maybe a little west.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2013)

This is old, I'm afraid. I'm out of the photo loop atm.

1. Hamerica


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2013)

Entering old photos is going to be something of a theme, I'm afraid.

2. Many Times






3. Smile





There's an ant crawling on that peace symbol.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 20, 2013)

It's an old 'un this time.  Pentax K110D


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, if we're doing old ones:

2. fishmonger open


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 20, 2013)

and

3. love me I'm trying





I have a feeling I might have posted that somewhere before here but I can't find it if so.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

editor said:


> 2. NHS protest, London


 
Wow. Just stumbled accross this on Pictures on Walls. I didn't know it was by Gold Peg, a graff artist I have massive, massive respect for.

2nd piece down on the front page- http://www.picturesonwalls.com/ 

Buy her art- http://www.picturesonwalls.com/Art_Artists.asp?Artist=Gold Peg&Offset=0&PageNo=1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> This a port channel marker - a sign of sorts.
> 
> Nexus 4 phone, no editing or fx. Newtown Creek, Isle of Wight, dawn, couple of weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 43548


 This looks familiar: has it been in a flickr group lately?


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 1, 2013)

1st - twentythreedom - port channel marker
2nd - editor - NHS protest, London
3rd - albionism - Stop...


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 1, 2013)

1. editor - Coney Island at night
2. Hocus Eye.  - Admonition
3. Onket - Red sky at night


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Dec 1, 2013)

1. Roy Reed- *Bar*
2. editor-  *Coney Island at night*
3. Vintage Paw - *Hamerica*

With a Special Mention to albionism for* Bar Sign*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 1, 2013)

1. Johnny Canuck3 - Frances Chan
2. editor - Broken sex shop sign
3. Hocus Eye.  - Admonition


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 1, 2013)

1. editor - coney island at night
2. fridgemagnet - love me i'm trying
3. johnny canuck - young teen


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 1, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> This looks familiar: has it been in a flickr group lately?


Not that I know of. Got a link?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 1, 2013)

A late entry - "Setting Sail For La Coruña"

Eta: just realised, it's nothing to do with signs  Oh well, here it is anyway


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Not that I know of. Got a link?



I've been looking but can't find it. Probably a shot of the same place or something similar by someone else.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2013)

1Roy Reed - Albi
2Hocus Eye - Admonition
3Vintage Paw - Hamerica


----------



## clicker (Dec 1, 2013)

1. Roy reed - bar
2. johnny cannuck - Frances Chan ( reminds me of wizard of oz)
3. editor - broken sex shop sign


----------



## albionism (Dec 2, 2013)

Onket-Red sky at night.
Roy Reed-Bar.
Hiccup-The writing's on the window.


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

1. abe11825 - Keep The Faith
2. stowpirate - R. & W. Paul LTD
3. RoyReed - Chaudronnerie


----------



## Onket (Dec 2, 2013)

Difficult one this month, lots of really good entries. Also really liked Johnny Canuck3's 'Francis Chan' and FridgeMagnet's 'Love Me, I'm trying'.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 2, 2013)

1. RoyReed - Chaudronnerie.
2. editor - Broken sex shop sign.
3. Hocus Eye. - Admonition.

Good choice of theme, loved it.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 2, 2013)

1. RoyReed, Bar
2. editor, Coney Island at night
3. Vintage Paw, Hamerica


----------



## hiccup (Dec 3, 2013)

1. JohnnyCanuck3 - Frances Chan
2. Roy reed -  Bar
3. Fridgemagnet -  Fishmonger open


----------



## Humberto (Dec 3, 2013)

1. Vintage Paw - Hamerica
2. Roy Reed - Bar
3. neonwilderness - Great North Run


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 3, 2013)

1 - RoyReed - Chaudronnerie
2 - abe11825 - keep the faith
3 - editor - Broken sex shop sign, Charing Cross Road.


----------



## cesare (Dec 3, 2013)

1. The writing's on the window - hiccup
2. Chaudronnerie - RoyReed
3. Hog Roast & Fries - neonwilderness


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 3, 2013)

1) RoyReed - Chaudronnerie
2) Editor - Coney Island at night
3) Artaxerxes - Dawn in Leytonstone

Special mention to RoyReed's "Bar" but didn't want to vote for 2 pics by same the poster in the top 3.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 4, 2013)

Top 3:
1 editor - NHS protest, London
(seems to be my mantra lately - "fuck the fucking fuckers"

2 RoyReed  - Chaudronnerie

3 Hocus Eye.  - "Admonition" (commit no nusiance)
(to me it's just fucking funny)



I just want to point out four I thought were cool, but I'm sticking to the top 3 vote (above):
1. RoyReed - Our Sons - Menswear
2 Johnny Canuck3  - Frances Chan
3 SpookyFrank  - Sam Cam
(the bloke on the right looks freaked out... "Tories Out")
4 Editor - Coney Island at night


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2013)

Oops, I'm supposed to be adding these up aren't I? Sorry, took my eye off the ball; I'll do it this eve unless anyone wants to have a go first (at adding up, not at me).


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2013)

Right, so I make it a big congratulations to RoyReed for the top 2!  Special mention to editor who got second most total votes but spread between his 3 entries 






Fantastic photos again this month; loved the mix of old and new, UK and non-UK based, literal and vague interpretations. So RoyReed, are we going all rad for December or keeping it real (festive)?

The top ones are:

1. RoyReed - Bar
2. RoyReed - Chaudronnerie
3. editor - Coney Island at Night
4. Johnny Canuck3 - Frances Chan
5. Hocus Eye. - Admonition

Sorry if there's any counting fuck ups; here's my working out:


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Well done Sweet FA for a lovely theme and congratulations to RoyReed for winning. Some great photographs from others, loved it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, I wanted to add that I think we should be more positive or less guilty or something about entering old photos. Both Vintage Paw & FridgeMagnet seemed apologetic or wary of putting old photos in the comp. I don't know how others feel but I'd prefer busier competitions with people entering old or new - both VP & FM's photos were really nice & I hadn't seen them before. As long as they've not been entered for the urban comp before, I'm good with it. I know it says 'new ones preferred but not essential' or something in the rules but it sort of feels like it's not the done thing.

Any opinions or not an issue?


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Any opinions or not an issue?


I'm often guilty of entering old photos, but I think as long as you avoid anything you've entered before (or at least anything that's come close to winning before) then it's not really an issue


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh, and congratulations to RoyReed too


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 4, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Oh yeah, I wanted to add that I think we should be more positive or less guilty or something about entering old photos. Both Vintage Paw & FridgeMagnet seemed apologetic or wary of putting old photos in the comp. I don't know how others feel but I'd prefer busier competitions with people entering old or new - both VP & FM's photos were really nice & I hadn't seen them before. As long as they've not been entered for the urban comp before, I'm good with it. I know it says 'new ones preferred but not essential' or something in the rules but it sort of feels like it's not the done thing.
> 
> Any opinions or not an issue?


I tend to avoid old photos - well, significantly old, before the last month or two - because otherwise it could turn into a "who's got the best photo library" sort of competition. Also I try to use it to get me out taking photos on a theme. It's not really an issue to me though as long as mostly people put in relatively recent stuff.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> Oh yeah, I wanted to add that I think we should be more positive or less guilty or something about entering old photos. Both Vintage Paw & FridgeMagnet seemed apologetic or wary of putting old photos in the comp. I don't know how others feel but I'd prefer busier competitions with people entering old or new - both VP & FM's photos were really nice & I hadn't seen them before. As long as they've not been entered for the urban comp before, I'm good with it. I know it says 'new ones preferred but not essential' or something in the rules but it sort of feels like it's not the done thing.
> 
> Any opinions or not an issue?



No issues with it. Would also like to see competition busier and if old and great photographs help, even previously entered pics, then let's have them.
Fresh has my preference as like FridgeMagnet said it gets you out and about.

Too drunk to recall how the points are worked out but maybe include "likes" in a new points scoring algorithm?
I will invent a simple method tomorrow.


----------



## abe11825 (Dec 5, 2013)

High five to RoyReed! Agreed - everyone's literal translations of "sign" were spectacular. Great job all around


----------



## cesare (Dec 5, 2013)

Congratulations, RoyReed


----------



## albionism (Dec 5, 2013)

Big ups to RoyReed and all who participated


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 5, 2013)

Ooh - I won. Thanks and well done to everyone. There were some really good photos this month.

New December competition coming soon!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2013)

sorry, i completely forgot to vote and stuff. congrats to royreed.


----------

